# Just got our neck labels..



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey all, just got our neck labels today and we're pretty happy with..they are going to be sewn onto the inside back of the t-shirt along the vertical sides...have some pictures of them on my blog here - LadyUmbrella - T-Shirts and Life.. - (hope its street legal to mention my blog?) ..any thoughts on them? They are nice and soft so won't cause any irritation...or they better not anyway...We are going to have a small tag for size on the neck and then wash/care instructions will be inside the tee on the side...


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

They look great! Nice job.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Nate...glad you like em...


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey I love them too.... how did u get them from.... and how long did it take? they are woven correct, I dunno what to get right now.... im lost on labels


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

They are woven perfectly, the design we gave them is exactly what they created and they are so soft its unreal..there is a link from my blog to the guys who did them..get in touch, I can only say good things about them...for us it took us over a year to get that label the way we wanted it as we had so many re-designs and new ideas, different directions etc - the creative process more or less..for each idea we had they sent us proper samples..we have different versions like..you can see another one they sent us on our facebook page in one of the folders..

Delighted to hear that you like them..what we did when we were trying to decide on our label was to go into shops, see what other people were doing, take ideas from there and then rule out what we didn't want..ie, we didn't go for a screen printed tag because we wanted the extra bit of material and go, what we hope customers will see, as the extra yard to give our t-shirt the finish we think it merits..others may prefer screen printed tags and they are cool too but you just have to decide how you want your tee to look and then go for it...eh, we think..good luck..


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

see its cool to help me out... as clothing lines, we compete bt in a friendly way... im gonna pm you about more stuff about business.... thanks for helpin me out!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

No problems...PM away...


----------



## PatrickMasucci (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Lady Umbrella may I ask how much you paid for those labels just so i can budget? - how much for how many?


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't remember exactly but we got a special offer and I think it was approximately 250euro for 1000...although that was paid over a year ago so I have no idea how they are pricing them now...


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

hey lady umbrella, 

those are really nice! good design. i was thinking of doing screen printed label. but, this is WAY better! i love it and i love that fact that you have your web address on 'em. GOOD JOB! wow! i will be calling this guy for SURE!!!!


----------

